# Honey Badger Ideas?



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

I want to make a Honey Badger costume this year. Can't get enough of the youtube video by Randall. I would like to hear from ya'll any ideas on how I could pull this off.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

No idea, but love the concept!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Depends on how involved you want the costume to be.
You could stick with facepaint and a body suit or pants/shirt that are painted to look like a badger.
You could use painted pants and shirt with a furry vest and a face prosthetic and facepaint. Northfur FX has many animal prosthetics that could work well.
You could try to make or commission a full or partial fursuit that looks like a honey badger, that would be the most costly route, but if done right would have you looking like a giant badger. A full suit would be the most expensive and take a while to make so you would have to put in a commission now if you want it by Halloween. A partial suit would be less expensive and the time it would take depends on how extensive the suit is. A mask, gloves and tail shouldn't take more than a month to get made by a decent suit maker. The you could wear a regular shirt/pants with it, or shorts if you have legs and feet made.

If you are looking to go the route of commissioning a fursuit, full or partial, I would recommend talking to Quarrezel or Sugar Poultry on Deviant Art. Quarrezel does very high quality realistic work, Sugar Poultry does more of a cartoony look, but can do realism. There are a few other artists on Deviant Art that would make quality suits.
If you are looking to DIY a fursuit, there are a lot of tutorials online that you can google, many in the furry livejournal communities, that are very helpful.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's an idea I found on Etsy. I think you could easily make something like this with a hoodie maybe instead of a full-body suit.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

My son wanted to be a badger for Halloween last year so I started making the costume and then he decided he really wanted to be an armadillo????? But enough about my crazy kid. Costume can be super easy. Black sweatpants, and black sweatshirt hoodie from Walmart, piece of thick black felt cut into a proper tail shape and safety pinned on your rump, one or two white furry boas and some safety pins to attach from top of hoodie down the length of your tail. Add some black/white face makeup and go out and be a BADASS!


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

Northfur rocks. I'm going to get the large rodent appliance and paint it myself. The hoodies they sell have some ideas going on that will work. This is just a costume making fun of the video. I'm thinking a hoodie with black and white fur glued on, I want a "Honey Badger Don't Give a Sh*t" T-shirt and then I'm thinking cheap black sweats and a tail from Northfur. Thanks for the hookup with Northfur dogman, I think I've got it now. And Badgirl I really like the boa idea running down the back. 






the dogman said:


> Depends on how involved you want the costume to be.
> You could stick with facepaint and a body suit or pants/shirt that are painted to look like a badger.
> You could use painted pants and shirt with a furry vest and a face prosthetic and facepaint. Northfur FX has many animal prosthetics that could work well.
> You could try to make or commission a full or partial fursuit that looks like a honey badger, that would be the most costly route, but if done right would have you looking like a giant badger. A full suit would be the most expensive and take a while to make so you would have to put in a commission now if you want it by Halloween. A partial suit would be less expensive and the time it would take depends on how extensive the suit is. A mask, gloves and tail shouldn't take more than a month to get made by a decent suit maker. The you could wear a regular shirt/pants with it, or shorts if you have legs and feet made.
> ...


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*What a great idea. I love that video!*

I found this Honey Badger hat on Etsy.















You could wear it with this tee, to tie it into the Randall video.* Have fun!*


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

Sweet. I love the hat. My daughter-in-law is a part time seamstress and I'm going to hit her up to make me one and this pic is exactly what I need to show her. THANKS! I just got a t-shirt in the mail last week that goes with it, tying it to the video. I can't get enough of it, I think he's hilarious. I'm thinking of taking some old sweat pants and sewing for on those and making a tail for it too. With the nose I got from Northfur it's gonna be great.




Halloweenie1 said:


> *What a great idea. I love that video!*
> 
> I found this Honey Badger hat on Etsy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Oldsguy350 said:


> Sweet. I love the hat. My daughter-in-law is a part time seamstress and I'm going to hit her up to make me one and this pic is exactly what I need to show her. THANKS! I just got a t-shirt in the mail last week that goes with it, tying it to the video. I can't get enough of it, I think he's hilarious. I'm thinking of taking some old sweat pants and sewing for on those and making a tail for it too. With the nose I got from Northfur it's gonna be great.


Sounds cool! When you get your costume together, please post a pic. Would love to see how it came out.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Brilliant idea! We watch that like once a week. Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## PZoellick (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey, that's my hat! 
I've got a couple commissions for honey badger sets right now, actually. I think I might be one myself this year! Long live the nasty-ass honey badger!
The rest of the stuff is on my site at 
beastwares.com if anyone needs some furry goodness.


----------



## NorthFur (Sep 21, 2011)

The OP did indeed have us make him some badass honey badger pieces for Dragoncon. We painted our Large Rodent Nose and made a tail for the badger.
We came across one photo on Flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwillia532/6137174198/


----------



## llewis (Sep 20, 2011)

Man, I wish I had seen that at DragonCon! That's hilarious.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

PZoellick said:


> Hey, that's my hat!
> I've got a couple commissions for honey badger sets right now, actually. I think I might be one myself this year! Long live the nasty-ass honey badger!
> The rest of the stuff is on my site at
> beastwares.com if anyone needs some furry goodness.


*Great job! I love your site.....** H1*


----------

